# I modify things. Please don't hate me purists! Glad to join!



## BradMarsh1989 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi all,

Brad here. Proud owner of a 3.2l V6  I am happy to join and get to know all of you and share some pics of my new baby as she undergoes her transformation.










*List of mods applied so far:*

1) 19" Team Dynamics Jade-R super lightweight alloy wheels - My stock OEM 'TURBINE wheels weighed an absolute ton... we're talking 32lbs an alloy here NOT including tyres. These Jade-R's came in at 22lbs! So I've made a huge unsprung weight saving while going UP a whole inch on the rim circumference. It's made a great difference and the pull up from 60mph+ is definitely noticeable.

*Mods to be added:*

1) 40mm drop lowering springs, I wanted to opt for coilovers but I've gotten a stupidly good deal on a set of spring which are going to provide MORE than enough of a drop for me without going completely off the handle here and 'stance-ing' her out completely.

2) Completely custom cat back straight through exhaust system (goes on Wednesday) it's going to be LOUD... like we're talking _'everyone is going to hate me'_ loud. But hey.. It'll make me happy and that's all that matters.

3) After market front splitter, side splitters & carbon rear diffuser

4) Full exterior wrap - either candy mint/turqoise or a candy gloss ocean blue with silver details like wing mirrors, grill surrounds, etc.

5) TTRS rear wing or some mad Time attack wing, depending on what mood i'm in... the more obnoxious the better personally.

6) Potential turbo kit - since I opted for the naturally aspirated option it gives me room to add a turbo kit if budget allows. If anyone knows of a good place to get full systems second hand then come at me I'm open to suggestions.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Brad


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wl come


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice.

Did you use to have a z4, on Z4 forum? There was a user there with project marmite by a similar name!

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome..plenty of turbo advice if required..
Steve


----------



## BradMarsh1989 (Mar 13, 2016)

aquazi said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Did you use to have a z4, on Z4 forum? There was a user there with project marmite by a similar name!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


That's me  I sold her for a tidy profit. Onto this bad boy :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## BradMarsh1989 (Mar 13, 2016)

V6RUL said:


> Welcome..plenty of turbo advice if required..
> Steve


Thanks Steve. Please share unto me your knowledge oh Turbo Guru.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

BradMarsh1989 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome..plenty of turbo advice if required..
> ...


I'm no Guru, but there are a select few on here (3) that have boosted our V6s to a beneficial effect.
Will let you settle in on the forum before we start nagging you..
Steve


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

BradMarsh1989 said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.
> ...


 Fairplay for your previous "creation" but a little insulting to claim a profit after many Z forum members gave contributions to keep the project going  
.
Hope you don't lavish the same amount of filler on the TT


----------



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't see how selling for £3,000 on Ebay 
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... 0c335f6745
could in anyway be close to a profit. You must have paid this for the car alone, never mind the mods and I seem to remember you saying you had spent north of £20k on it!
Bragging about making money off the back of other people donations isn't cool (even though you clearly lost a fortune) and there does seem to be a lot of folks upset with you over on the Z4 Forum


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I was someone who donated £10 to project marmite... But to be honest i am not bothered....

Most the people upset on Z4 forum are those who didnt even donate.... Brad didnt ask for money... And it was one of the better days of the forum where we collected together for someone hard on their luck.

Now he's moved on... As should those people complaining about it....

Good luck with the TT bud.

Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeping fox (Sep 25, 2013)

I happily contributed to the project marmite aquazi with no regrets , it wasn't asked for by the OP , it was a forum members idea that was well received & i would do it again if a similar situation arose , id just prefer a little humility & less gloating especially as its plain to see there could be no profit


----------



## footy84 (Mar 14, 2016)

Welcome matey  Enjoy!


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

sleeping fox said:


> I happily contributed to the project marmite aquazi with no regrets , it wasn't asked for by the OP , it was a forum members idea that was well received & i would do it again if a similar situation arose , id just prefer a little humility & less gloating especially as its plain to see there could be no profit


Total agree with you there mate.


----------



## nightyard (Feb 16, 2012)

people encouraged the monstrosity :lol:


----------

